

Ask HN: Should I continue spending time on this side project? Is it useful? - devbe

Since last three weeks I am spending my all free time on building website www.vileos.com. This was also part of learning web programming. I got at the point where I can share my work :). Do you guys think this is useful? something I should invest my time and money in? appreciate your feedback.
======
will_brown
I think any time you concentrate media from several services into a single
service it is useful.

One suggestion, create a way for a single user to create a one stop shop for
their various video services. i.e. PersonX can register and link their
accounts from YouTube, Vine, Vimeo ect...so if I search for PersonX I would be
able to visit all their videos in one place.

~~~
devbe
thanks for the suggestion!! yes personalization is very important. before that
I wanted to create front page that shows few videos picked from various
services on same page (based on some kind of ranking).

------
newgen
what happens when someone claims copyright ? Have you thought about it ? Have
you got some sort of agreement for linking/picking videos ?

~~~
devbe
what I am doing is just embedding videos. isn't that ok?

~~~
krapp
I'm working on a similar project (which I can't link to right now because
pagodabox appears to have melted or something) but one of the things I look
for is copyright and author meta tags and if I find them I always display
them. Youtube and vimeo, etc. might not have that but if you're working
through the APIs of these sites or scraping their pages, you might consider
getting the author (or username) and description and adding a link to the
original site in the view page, just to make it clear that this isn't your
content.

But to answer your question - sure, why not? If you have time, and it's not
bankrupting you, maybe it can turn into something. And if not, you can always
open source it.

~~~
devbe
thanks for detail response :). Yea I am planning to add link to original
video. I asked question to check if people find it useful or not. I guess I
don't have anything to lose as far as I am learning by spending $10/month for
Azure. and yes I can always open source it later.

~~~
krapp
I might find it useful if I were able to, say, build playlists from multiple
sites or something.

------
devbe
oh btw this is still work in progress. but its functional atleast :).

